# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Më pranoni edhe mua në mesin tuaj!

## Casandra

Pershendetje forumista edhe forumiste!
U gezova pa mase kur e gjeta duke kerkuar
ne google kete faqe mu be qejfi sepse nje komunitet
i madh Shqiptaresh!
Une quhem Arsi(si me therresin te gjithe)
 edhe jap gjysem e perzjere
Babin SHkodran Mamin Korcarke!
Mosha eshte sekret jo per gje po
ska rendesi kurre mosha e femres!
Jetoj dikund ne nje qoshe te Amerikes
nga halli jo nga  lezeti :i ngrysur:  !
Me vjen keq ta them por e verteta eshte!
Ne kompjuter jam e re se sapo e ka blere xhaxhai im
edhe do ja marr doren edhe forumit.
Kam qene ke shkolla Jordan Misja per 2 vjet
po smujta ta kryeja per arsye personale.
Me terheq shume basketbolli edhe e praktikoj shpesh
kur kam kohe te lire.
Punoj si kamariere ne nje lokal Shqiptaresh,pune qe se 
pelqej por e bej nga halli...
Nqs ndonjeri  nga ju ka deshire te njifet me mua
kam edhe msn Casandra1983@hotmail.com
Do ju ve edhe nje foton time qe e kam bere ne Usa 
para disa ditesh..
Ju pershendes!!

----------


## DeuS

Nga fytyra e embel dhe syte e pafajshem e kam idene se kujt moshe i perket dhe prandaj tu drejtova me emrin vogelushe ne postimin e meparshem.
Dua te kem kenaqesine te te uroj mireseardhjen me te perzemert qe kam bere deri tani. Fotoja eshte fantastike fare. Komplimentet e mia sepse Zoti te paska dhuruar nje bukuri dhe embelsi ne te qeshur qe djem duhet te gjunjezohen para teje.
Befsh qejf ne forum dhe uroj te te pelqeje. 
Ciao dhe mire u lexofshim rrusho !

----------


## Pogradecari

damn u to Hot girl

----------


## Casandra

WoW WoW Gjithmone keshtu je i embel me femrat??
FLm shume postim i bukur edhe i plote!
E pafajshme sjam nga syte po jam e pervuajtur.. :i ngrysur:

----------


## Casandra

> _Postuar më parë nga Pogradecari_ 
> *damn u to Hot girl*


Sdi te thuash mireserdhe o djali??
Gjithsesi thnx e di se jam hot(modestia ne kulm)!

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Casandra_ 
> *WoW WoW Gjithmone keshtu je i embel me femrat??
> FLm shume postim i bukur edhe i plote!
> E pafajshme sjam nga syte po jam e pervuajtur..*


Jo gjithmone jam i embel por gjithmone mundohem ti respektoj dhe te vleresoj te bukuren.

Te pafajshmit perfundojne skllever te vuajtjes.

----------


## Casandra

Pse po te mos isha e bukur sdo me respektoje??
Nganjehere ska nevoje pafajsia te vuash,vetem fatin e keq
ta kesh edhe te mjafon.

----------


## leci

Mire se erdhe Arsi.
Ja kalofsh mire midis nesh.

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

* Mire se erdhe... Ia kalofsh sa me mire ne forum...edhe urime per foton...nice fare *

----------


## Living in Vain

Mirseerdhe Arsi!

me pelqeka dhe nicku shume.

Kalofsh sa me mire ne forum!

ME

P.S Ndonjehere shiritin e votave mund ta shohesh me ngjyre ylberi po  ti mos e vraj shume trurin motra, ok?

----------


## DeuS

Ja se ti hoqa une ato ngjyrat e ylberit ty Living in Vain...

----------


## Living in Vain

:buzeqeshje:  rrofsh sa malet Wolf, jo per gje po na prishin bukurine.

----------


## ac/dc

arsi mire se erdhe me shume spo te them me sepse rrezik do bej ndonje gafe  hahahaa lool,ciao lale dhe kalofsh si te duash vete

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

Mireserdhe arsi..
Te uroj tja kalosh sa me mire ne forum...
Nice pic!!!

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

Edhe nje vote 5pikshe nga mua meqe e pake mami korcare po edhe qe qenke e mire si njeri mesa po shikoj une..

----------


## shkodrane82

Maj Arsi mu me duket se te njof maj naqe...
Nqs ke ndejte Xhabie e di se kush je... :ngerdheshje: 
Bota e vogel maj .....Te Pershendes SHume Maj Patriote..
Edhe kam me te shkru ne Mp kush jam...hihihihihi
Ke mu kujtu shpejt per mu... :ngerdheshje: 
Kur isha ne Shkoder kam pyet per ty i swear....edhe me thanen
qe ke ike ne usa maj me motren po a e shef q

----------


## shkodrane82

Vazhdim.....
A e shef qe te gjeta ketu ..hihiihihi
Pushi muah muah nga Grupi I te 4C ke Shejnazia...:P

----------


## R2T

Mirsada

Te uroj mireseardhjne ne forum
kur te pash ty ma beri zemra Bum
e di qe je nga to vajza qe ta le me shkum
po per kete gje me pelqen me shume

Eshte e kote te kerkosh te ty pika kritike
sepse fytyra jote eshte shume magjike
prane fotos tende po kaloj ne krize psiqike
Me terhoqen shume ca objekte fizike

Doja te te vija vote po me pengoj limiti
5 eshte kot, per ty duhet infiniti
Modestia jote aspak nuk me cuditi
Prania jote forumin tronditi

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

*Mire Se Erdhe Arsi *  :Shume fytyresh:

----------


## james l.

Arsi mire se erdhe ne forum.shpresoj te kalosh sa me bukur.sa per foton c'fare te te them?si yll je motra!

----------

